# Linux ou OS X ?



## JonBoy (20 Octobre 2003)

Salut ! Je viens du monde PC (on va commencer a le savoir !) et je sais pourquoi j'installe Linux sur mes machines... En gros sur PC on a le choix entre Windows et Linux... Et voulant me débarasser a tout prix de Windaube, j'ai installé Linux.

Voilà ma question : Pourquoi installer Linux sur mac alors qu'on à OS X qui tourne très bien ? (peut etre que je me trompe remarque...)

Je vais installer Linux sur mon mac pour voir ce que ca donne, j'ai vu ce que c'était sur PC, maintenant, je veux le voir sur Mac... Mais je voulais avoir l'avis de plusieurs personnes.


----------



## Yeti (21 Octobre 2003)

J'ai tenté de mettre linux à la place de OSX sur mon ibook (366 MHz) pour plus de reactivité. Car OSX est tres gourmand et sur des configurations un peu vieille, ca rame !
C'est le seul interet de linux pour ma part, car point de vue compatibilité c'est pas encore ca.

Sur l'emac je n'utilise que OSX, et les outils linux via Fink.


----------



## JonBoy (21 Octobre 2003)

T'as quelle utilisation sur ton iBook ?


----------



## jroure (21 Octobre 2003)

Macos X s'appuie sur une base FreeBSD réputée pour sa robustesse, même par rapport à Linux (exception peut-être faite de la distribution Debian ?). De son côté, Panther (10.3) apporte X11, ce qui manque (cruellement selon certains) à l'actuel 10.x

Et je pense qu'alors, la question ne se posera plus de savoir si on doit hésiter entre Linux et Macos X : on sera plongé jusqu'au cou dans le monde Unix pur et propre. Je connais déjà des unixiens et linuxiens qui vont franchir le pas du PC au Mac


----------



## Yeti (21 Octobre 2003)

Mail/Web/Chat, Apache/mysql/php avec xemacs
principalement...

Mais je suis revenu à OSX, car meme si je gagnais en reactivité, la compatibilité matérielle c'était pas terrible.
Et pour les outils linux, je passe par fink (axyftp, xchat, xemacs...)


----------



## plumber (1 Novembre 2003)

je conseille d'utiliser des netBSD en environnement pc et ppc


c'est moins obsolete que linux


----------



## Thierry6 (2 Novembre 2003)

je suis d'accord que le principal intérêt de Linux sur Mac, c'est de pouvoir réutiliser une machine assez ancienne pour en faire un petit serveur : léger, pas cher, pas besoin de trop de mémoire...
sinon, niveau ergonomie, il n'y a pas à perdre du temps à comparer.


----------



## decoris (2 Novembre 2003)

jroure a dit:
			
		

> De son côté, Panther (10.3) apporte X11, ce qui manque (cruellement selon certains) à l'actuel 10.x



j'avais X11 sur X.2, il n'y a rien qui a changé si ce n'est qu'il n'est plus en beta...
mais il marchait parfaitement bien sous jaguar...


----------



## JonBoy (2 Novembre 2003)

Décidément ce soir je suis a fond dans les questions betes !

X11... C'est le systeme de fenetre sous linux si je ne me trompe... Donc a quoi ca sert sous OS X ?


----------



## Yeti (2 Novembre 2003)

pour pouvoir lancer des applis linux justement.
OS X a son propre systeme de fenetre


----------



## cygwin (2 Novembre 2003)

jroure a dit:
			
		

> Macos X s'appuie sur une base FreeBSD réputée pour sa robustesse, même par rapport à Linux (exception peut-être faite de la distribution Debian ?).



Comme info, la phrase "Macos X s'appuie sur une base FreeBSD" suffit déjà. Le reste n'est pas nécessaire.

Je ne sais pas si le noyau linux est moins robuste, mais toujours est-il que toutes distributions Linux ont le même noyau - y compris Debian Linux. Si Debian est réputé pour sa stabilité, ce n'est pas sur le noyau que la différence est faite.


----------



## JonBoy (2 Novembre 2003)

Je comprends de plus en plus pourquoi je suis revenu au Macintosh !

Ils pensent a tout ! C'est pas Cro$oft qui permettrait un émulateur Linux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je crois que j'ai ca dans mon ordi ! XDarwin... Mais quand je le lance en plein ecran, peu après il casse... Il quitte "inopinément" !

J'ai peut etre un truc a dl ?


----------



## cygwin (2 Novembre 2003)

JonBoy a dit:
			
		

> ...C'est pas Cro$oft qui permettrait un émulateur Linux !



MS non. Mais VMWare si


----------



## KreAtiK (2 Novembre 2003)

c'est marrant, chez moi c'est exactement pareil que chez Yeti.
Mon eMac est sous os x. Et j'ai une debian sur ma palourde (300Mhz), et tout fonctionne tres bien, j'arrive meme a lire des divxs ! Mais c'est vrai que j'ai recompilé un noyau "up to the minute".
Et sinon rapidemant apple n'as pas fait un emulateur linux. C'est juste que comme os x est un unix on peut facilement recompiler des applications linux dessus.
Et pour en revenir au sujet : c'est toujours interessant d'essayer plusieurs systeme, on a toujours quelque chose a apprendre !


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Novembre 2003)

JonBoy a dit:
			
		

> je crois que j'ai ca dans mon ordi ! XDarwin... Mais quand je le lance en plein ecran, peu après il casse... Il quitte "inopinément" !
> 
> J'ai peut etre un truc a dl ?



si tu as installé Xfree86/Xdarwin et maintenant par dessus X11 avec panther, XDarwin ne marchera plus, mais comme c'est la même chose, tu en auras plus besoin, lance simplment X11.
(avec X11 1.00, tu peux même faire du plein écran)


----------



## JonBoy (3 Novembre 2003)

J'ai pas encore Panther !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bah ! C'est pas grave ! C'est pas vital ! C'était juste histoire de savoir !


----------



## Gallenza (3 Novembre 2003)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> je conseille d'utiliser des netBSD en environnement pc et ppc
> 
> 
> c'est moins obsolete que linux



Bon alors là c'est du grand n'importe quoi plumber
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je pense que c'est le commentaire de qqun qui n'a jamais utilisé ni Linux ni NetBSD.
De plus sache que tu as fait une citation puisque "Linux is obsolete" est le titre d'un post d'Andrew Tannenbaum (le plus grand spécialiste mondial des systèmes d'exploitations) fait  sur la liiste de diffusion de minix.....en 1991 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tout le monde sait ce qu'il est advenu depuis


----------



## Gallenza (3 Novembre 2003)

Plusieurs points à eclaircir :

-pour jroure : FreeBSD est effectivement excellent, tout comme Linux
-pour Yeti : X11 ne permet pas d'avoir les applis Linux, mais les applis X11 qui est le standard des applications graphiques sous tous les Unix sauf NeXTSTEP/OPENSTEP,Irix et OS X (donc pas spécifiquement Linux) . De plus Linux possède d'autres applis graphiques que X11 pour mac ne permettra pas d'utiliser, comme celles utilisant la svgalib(mode console graphique propre à Linux) ou encore le framebuffer de Linux...
-pour  JonBoy : X11 n'est pas un système de fenêtrage, c'est un gestionnaire d'affichage, un système de fenêtrage ( comme windwmaker,twm,fvwm ou encore kwm) fonctionne en surcouche de X11(mais n'est pas nécessaire).
-pour JonBoy : Donc tu as compris que X11 n'a rien à voir avec un émulateur
-pour cygwin : je sais que ça peut paraître bizarre, mais VMWare N'est PAS un émulateur, en effet il permet d'installer Window$ sous Linux par exemple, mais c'est Window$(donc pour CPU x86) sur un Linux tournant sur x86. Il ne le fera pas sur un Linux sous PPC, il ne s'agit pas d'un émulateur puisqu'il se contente d'intercepter les interruptions systèmes et s'execute sur le CPU en hardware. VirtualPC est un émulateur puisque le Window$ ou Linux X86 va tourner sur un PowerPC, le code est exécuté sur une machine virtuelle, avec des registres virtuels...Avantage d'un VMWare sur un émulateur : c'est BEACOUP plus rapide, par contre ça n'apporte pas la portabilité.


----------



## ficelle (3 Novembre 2003)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> -pour cygwin : je sais que ça peut paraître bizarre, mais VMWare N'est PAS un émulateur, en effet il permet d'installer Window$ sous Linux par exemple, mais c'est Window$(donc pour CPU x86) sur un Linux tournant sur x86. Il ne le fera pas sur un Linux sous PPC, il ne s'agit pas d'un émulateur puisqu'il se contente d'intercepter les interruptions systèmes et s'execute sur le CPU en hardware.



tout comme MOL (Mac On Linux) qui ne fonctionne que sous linux ppc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est étonnant d'ailleurs ce soft !


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Novembre 2003)

et rien pour moi ?


----------



## plumber (7 Novembre 2003)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors là c'est du grand n'importe quoi plumber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es gentil toi je crois que tu sais pas a qui tu t'adresses

bon enfin je mettrais ca sur le compte de la jeunesse


----------



## JonBoy (8 Novembre 2003)

Moi, ze c'est ps qui tu est toi !


----------

